# NBR (DishPass) problem on 501



## mrdctaylor (May 26, 2007)

Well, I don't get on this forum much so all of the new enhancement to the 501's software came as a surprise for me. However, I'm having a hard time getting the NBR to work properly. Either that or I am misunderstanding something.

Anyway, I am a big boxing fan. I decided to set up a DishPass for anything the contains "Boxing" in the title. In fact, I scrolled through the guide to tonight on HBO where there is boxing on. I set it up as a DishPass and clicked the create timers button. However, it says that there are no timers. It doesn't even show the boxing that is tonight on HBO as showing up. :-( Any ideas? I've tried just Title and Exact Match and Title. Neither option worked.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

Try using :
Event Info: Search for programs whose descriptions or titles contain key words.
instead of Title.

Also here is the manual link:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=107817


----------



## mrdctaylor (May 26, 2007)

I can try it. However, if I actually selected the program from the guide and made the DishPass using it, you'd think it would work. I tried several things (using title) and none of them worked. Dfinitely a bug somewhere. Is anyone else having success? I don't want it to search in the description. There are ALWAYS boxing movies on and I don't want to record those. I only want to record fights (which almost always having "Boxing" in the title).


----------



## msb1122ep (May 18, 2004)

I have setup a DishPass on my 510 to record Dallas Stars Hockey games. The DishPass will pick up all the games on the Local channel(27) but the games on FOX SW (416) are not on the schedule. The DishPass also picks up the games on channel 8407? which is a dup of channel 27 but these are skipped so this is okay. Doing a #search for the games all games appear in the results screen. For now I have been using search and setting up the missing games. Is it safe to assume that this is similar bug to OP? When will they get this fixed?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

mrdctaylor said:


> Well, I don't get on this forum much so all of the new enhancement to the 501's software came as a surprise for me. However, I'm having a hard time getting the NBR to work properly. Either that or I am misunderstanding something.
> 
> Anyway, I am a big boxing fan. I decided to set up a DishPass for anything the contains "Boxing" in the title. In fact, I scrolled through the guide to tonight on HBO where there is boxing on. I set it up as a DishPass and clicked the create timers button. However, it says that there are no timers. It doesn't even show the boxing that is tonight on HBO as showing up. :-( Any ideas? I've tried just Title and Exact Match and Title. Neither option worked.


I never understood DishPass when I had a 501. It downloaded in October. It must be a TIVO like thing. The VIP622 Software is a huge difference..


----------

